

Wait, you can't delete photos from the iOS photostream? - byr0nic
http://www.mobileindustryreview.com/2011/10/wait-you-cant-delete-photos-from-the-ios-photostream.html

======
noonespecial
Umm. I do not think it does what you think it does. (sorry Inigo)

This is like being upset that your bicycle doesn't cut the grass.

Edit: if people generally do want grass-cutting bikes, it's not unreasonable
to think that Apple with update this feature in the future. At first it seemed
like a ridiculous (that's not what that's for!...) request, but I do kind of
see his point.

------
llambda
Let me sum this article up: A vapid rant from someone who misunderstands the
intent of the technology.

